# Minecraft[Sammelthread] Redstone und Schaltungen



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi all Minecrafter,
hab lange gezögert,ob die Welt das braucht,
aber da die Materie so komplex und interessant ist,hab ich mich dazu entschlossen,
den Minecraft -Redstone und Schaltungsthread zu eröffnen.

Für die Grundlagen gibt es eigentlich nichts besseres,als die Minecraft-Wiki.
Deswegen als erstes der link:

Redstone (Schaltkreise)

bin jetzt nicht der Elektro(Redstone)profi aber zusammen können wir vlt so manches Problem lösen.

Antworten sollten möglichst einfach und Präziese gegeben werden (gerne Bilder zur veranschaulichung).

Viel Spaß mit dem Thread 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 24.12.2011 um 10:17 ----------

Hab im Moment das Projekt,Kuhzähler bis 999 am laufen.
(mein armes kleines Gehirn) 

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 24.12.2011 um 10:56 ----------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 24.12.2011 um 11:12 ----------



Mein erster Versuchsaufbau ((Kuhzähler)sollen Kühe mit Minecar über impulsschiene fahren)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Dezember 2011)

Wollte von euch wissen,welche Projekte mit Redstone ihr so machen wollt,oder gerne machen würdet??


PS.: Kann man auch ein Signal durch Redstonefackel-Leitungen von oben nach unten leiten?

Wenn ja wie??


----------



## JensderRoggi (26. Dezember 2011)

deleted


----------



## Monstermoe (26. Dezember 2011)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Wollte von euch wissen,welche Projekte mit Redstone ihr so machen wollt,oder gerne machen würdet??
> 
> 
> PS.: Kann man auch ein Signal durch Redstonefackel-Leitungen von oben nach unten leiten?
> ...



Eine Redstoneleitung von oben ach unten wird so gebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Dezember 2011)

THX Monstermoe.

Senkrecht übereinander funtzt es also nicht.(hoch geht ja prima).



Bin noch nicht fertig mit dem "Kuhzähler"
aber der übertrag zur nächsten stelle funtzt endlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




brauche mal Mincraft pause ^^.


PS:: Thread könnte auch angepinnt werden^^.

THX


----------



## jensi251 (29. Dezember 2011)

Wie werden den die Kühe gezählt? Druckplatte oder so?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Wie werden den die Kühe gezählt? Druckplatte oder so?


 
Mit einer impulsschiene.Wenn das Card drüberfährt,gibt die Schiene einen ca 1Sek. langen Impuls ab.


Minecraft-Kuh-Zähler-Cow Counter - YouTube


----------



## jensi251 (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke, ist dir echt gelungen.


----------



## Preisi (29. Dezember 2011)

Halt mal, versteh ich das falsch, oder hast du da eigentlich nur 3 bzw. 2  7-Segment-Displays zusammengeschaltet und als Input die Detector-Rail genommen?! Weil mehr kann das ja nicht sein... Nicht schlecht, nur vllt ein bisschen groß, geht auch kleiner (gibt ja genug Tutorials für..., trotzdem Hut ab, da du es selber gemacht hast xD) und mit weniger Repeatern, die wahrscheinlich auch dein Problem mit dem 3. 7-Segment-Display verursachen...

MfG preisi

P.S: Die Idee mit den Pistons, die Schneeblöcke wegzuziehen, und dann mit Glowstone zu beleuchten gefällt mir.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke.
Wie es kleiner geht ,hab ich hinterher gesehen.
Wegen der größe laggt es halt.
Das fürt teilweise zu den massiven Problemen,das die Schneeblöcke nicht kleben bleiben,oder der reset nicht richtig funktioniert.
Ja hast du richtig erkannt,mit den 3Segmenten.Der übertrag zur nächsten stelle war das schwierigste.


----------



## Preisi (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub nicht, das es an der Größe liegt, das die Schneeblöcke nicht kleben bleiben....
Muss an was anderem liegen... Hab es jetzt mal selber probiert und schnell mal ein 7-Segment-Display gebaut, welches etwas kleiner ist...
Probiere es jetzt mir normalen Pistons, die dann die Lava wegdrücken... Da dann keine Blöcke mehr gezogen werden können, müsste das funktionieren... Kann dann ja auch ein paar Bilder machen, wenn du willst .
MfG preisi


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,

da Mr.Chaos die Frage (leider im falschenThread)äusserte,
wie das mit den Redstonefackeln übereinander funktioniert,versuch ich das zu erklären.

Die Variante funktioniert *nur* von unten nach oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig:
Redstone-Signal muss oben auf der selben höhe,wie die Fackel sein.Unten ein Block tiefer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Reihe ,der Redstonefackeln, nach oben ist beliebig.

Wie es von oben nach unten funktioniert,hat Monstermoe eine Seite vorher beschrieben.
(mal einen Thread durchlesen hilft(so lang ist der ja noch nicht^^)).

Hoffe das es verständlich ist .

MFG


----------



## MR.Chaos (18. Januar 2012)

Super, Danke Killer Pfote


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2012)

Hab nochmal von oben nach unten gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mal auf Youtube so eine "Walze" gesehen.Must ich natürlich mal selbst probieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts(mit orangen Kästchen) ist der Tacktgeber,der die Pistons antreibt.
Wichtig !!Timing muss stimmen ,es dürfen keine Sticki -Pistons verwendet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte ist ein Dauersignal,das durch die Wolle geleitet wird.Glas isoliert das Signal.
Durch die Kolben rotiert das "Glasband" (länge ist variabel).

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 20.01.2012 um 14:54 ----------


Hab nen Fensteröffner gebaut.
Mit Pistons ,Glas und Fels.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst braucht man einen Tacktgeber für die Pistons,die sich im Kreis drehen(Zimmer innerhalb des Kreises).
Damit man die Pistons anhalten kann,muss man die vier Leitungen unterbrechen.(Rotes Quadrat).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist das Pistonband.

Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9I3wJuSI3u4&feature=channel_video_title

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Den hab ich gerad auf Youtube gesehen.Gute Technik.
CNB's 4x4 Piston Door Tutorial [Minecraft Redstone Tutorials] - YouTube


----------



## Preisi (20. Januar 2012)

Genau mit so einer wälze hab mich mein Display gemacht, wobei ich aber zwei verwendet hab...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2012)

Was für ein Display??
Bilder?? Vid`s??


PS.: gerad gelesen^^ ,sieben segment""Display".

haste noch Bilder von der Technik ??


----------



## Preisi (9. Februar 2012)

Hi, also erstmal sorry, dass ich erst so spät antworte, hab deine Frage leider einfach übersehen/vergessen... Vids hab ich keine, Bilder konnte ich aber hochladen, wenn, dann aber erst morgen, da ich jetzt nicht am pc bin... Allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, das ich immense Probleme mit dem piston Bug bezüglich diagonaler ansteuerung (existenzgrund für bud-Switch) hatte/hab.ausserdem hab ich mich seit damals nicht mehr wirklich mit dem Thema befasst, da ich auf JL2579s server aufgenommen worden bin (einfach in YouTube suchen, falls du ihn nicht kennst).
Mfg preisi


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein einfacher Bud-Switch.
Besonders gut geeignet für Melonen oder Zuckerrohr farmen etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Mai 2012)

Danke KillerPfote  Dank dir konnte ich platzsparend alle leitungen wie z.b. die Wasserschutztüren vom Schiff bis in die Offiziersbrücke legen  Aber eine frage hab ich bezüglich einer 5 stufigen schaltung...die schaltet immer ganz schnell und dann zischt es kurz und dann geht es nicht mehr


----------



## <BaSh> (30. Mai 2012)

Dann brennt dir die Redstonefackel durch. Arbeitest du mit einer Repeater Clock oder mit einer Redstonefackel Clock?


----------



## LOGIC (31. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte nur Redstonefackel Clock verwendet und habe dann festgestellt, dass ein Repeater als ausgang gefehlt hat also hab ich alles nochmal umgebaut und siehe da es klappt. Aber trozdem danke


----------



## <BaSh> (31. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem. Fragen kostet ja (noch) nichts


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Juli 2012)

Hi hab in dem Videolink von Bash (MC-Videothread),einen Coolen kleinen Tacktgenerator gesehen.
Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Repeater muss in Pfeilrichtung gesetzt werden und auf letzte Stufe.

Wenn ihr einfache sachen habt ,die (wie ihr meint )nichts besonderes sind,trotzdem Posten.
Nicht alle MC-ler sind auf eurem Niveau.
Fals gezeigtes nicht von euch ist ,kurzer vermerk woher.(Finde es immer Käse mich mit Fremden Federn zu schmücken).


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Juli 2012)

Naja die meisten Sachen die man benutzt schon jeder 
Auf Clawhammers Server dürfte heute eine 11 Minuten Clock mit RS-Flip-Flop entstehen


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juli 2012)

Mach Screen´s mit Erklärungen   ^^.
Währe doch mal was  hierfür.


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juli 2012)

Hier ein Preview da noch nicht ganz fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrael1512 (1. August 2012)

Oh man... Ich habe seit einigeb Tagen an einem Fahrstuhl (mit Pistons)gebaut und war soweit, dass die Mechanik und Logik funktionierte.... Da kommt so ein verd****** Creep und mach die ganze Arbeit kaputt... Echt frustrierend. Naja auf ein Neues.


----------



## Memphys (1. August 2012)

Wie wärs mit Peaceful? ôO

Oder zumindest Zäune bei weitreichender Beleuchtung?


----------



## Sharidan (14. September 2012)

Hi Leute

Ich bin ja wie viele andere dem MC Fieber immer wieder mal verfallen. 

In meinem Aktuellen Spiel bin ich auf die Glorreiche Idee gekommen mir eine UBahn zum nächsten größeren Festland zu bauen   .

Von der Irrwitzigen Menge an Glas rede ich hier nicht einmal, da 90% der Bahn im Wasser verläuft und es einfach Cool aussieht.

Ich kenne mich mit RedStone so garnicht aus, nun brauch ich aber eure Hilfe.

Mit den Booster Schienen kommt man ja recht gut vorran, auch wenn ich von meinem Erstbauwerk bis zum Endpunkt trotzdem 5min Fahre xD. Jetzt ist bei mir im moment an jeder Booster Schiene nen Schalter dran damit sie Aktiviert ist. 
Das ganze hätte ich aber gerne mit ein paar wenigen Schaltern gelöst bzw. vielleicht sogar nur mit einem Schalter. 

Wie kann ich das jetzt bewerkstelligen das ich alle Booster Schienen per Schalter Aktivieren kann und zwar so, das man davon auch nichts sieht. Eins noch in die Tiefe Graben ist das kleinste Problem aber es soll halt auch nach was aussehn.

Wäre Prima wenn ihr mir da mit ein paar Tips oder guten Videos helfen könntet 

LG


----------



## Memphys (14. September 2012)

HEy, ich kann vllt. sogar helfen... wenn hier einige kommen mit NOR-Latch oder Q-FlipFlop hörts schon wieder auf bei mir...

ne, mal ehrlich... an jedem Ende einen Schalter, ganz viele Repeater (alle 15 Blöcke musst du einen einsetzen damit das Signal weitergeht) und unter jeden Block mit Boosterschiene ne Redstonefackel. Bin mir nicht hundertprozentig sicher, versuchs lieber einmal im kleinen Maßstab, aber so sollte es prinzipiell funktionieren ohne das man was sieht (ausser am Anfang/Ende), vllt. das Signal hinter ner Wand hochführen und den Schalter an die Wand pappen, dann sieht man garnix...

Hoffe ich hab mich irgendwie verständlich ausgedrückt.

Edit: Also, du gräbst neben den Schienen nen Graben der 2 Blöcke tief ist, da Redstone rein, dann halt die Konstruktion mit den Restonefackeln unter den Boostern. Am besten du lässt einen Block frei zwischen dem Graben und den Boostern, damit das "Kabel" nicht direkt am Booster "anliegt"

Edit2: Ach egal, ich mach n Screenshot...

Edit3: Verdammt, zu lange nichtmehr gemacht... geht nüscht :/


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

Normalerweise reicht eine Redstonfackel pro Boosterschiene.
Die hat dann dauersignal.


----------



## Memphys (15. September 2012)

KLang aber irgendwie als wollte er es ein-/ausschaltbar, das eine Redstonefackel reicht ist mir klar.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2012)

OK,hast warscheinlich recht .
Irgendwie ,das man einzelne Schienensegmente an und abschalten kann ??
Da ist deine lösung schon richtig

Eingeschaltet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausgeschaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


läst sich beliebig verlängern.


----------



## mfg_XX (30. September 2012)

Hi,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch noch einen mc patcher oder HD patcher für die Alpha 1.2.6 kennt oder hat?
Vilen dank für eure Antworten. Wenn jeman einen Passenden Thread kennt bitte reinschreiben.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## -GrizZly- (9. November 2012)

Hey,
hab mal ne Frage..
Ich stells mir eig. total simpel vor, aber iwie bin ich wohl grade zu dumm dafür..
Ich hab mir grade nen Berg ausgehölt und mir jetzt in die Wand eine reihe Glowstone gesetzt mit einer Reihe Stickies davor die auf Knopfdruck Erde von unten vor die Glowstones heben (normalzustand) und natürlich auch wieder absenken (:Lampe an).
Hinter den Glowstones noch eine Reihe Stickies die sie durch das Selbe Signal mit Verzögerung einen Block nach vorne schieben.
Zusammenfassen : Hebel --> Glowstone wird sichtbar und durch die Verzögerung der 2ten Pistons nach vorne geschoben.
Jetzt will ich aber mit dem selben Hebel auch alles wieder einfahren was logischerweise aber nicht funzt da sich wie beim einschalten die unteren Pistons zuerst einziehen.. -.- 
Und ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich es schalten muss das sich beim einschalten die richtigen Pistons zuerst aktivieren und bein ausschalten dann genau anderstrum..
Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir irgendjmd weiterhelfen könnte bin erst seit kurzem dabei mit Redstone zu experimentieren und hab bis jz nur einfache Dinge wie ein Fallgatter automatische Farmen etc..


Danke schon mal im Vorraus 

Und sry für den Roman.!


----------



## <BaSh> (9. November 2012)

Schau dir mal das Video an:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BX3lcX3kEcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -GrizZly- (9. November 2012)

Thx! Kompakter ist wohl kaum möglich oder? ._.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Februar 2014)

Der Thread ist nicht Tot und auch nicht Geschlossen !
Habe mir nur lange nichts ausgedacht und viele hier zocken kein MC mehr.
Bin jetzt aber seit langem wieder mal Aktiv auf einem Server geworden.
Ich benötigte eine Schaltung für eine Augensteuerung .

Problem:  Durch einmaliges Drücken eines Druckknopfes sollen die Augen aufgehen (Lieder).
Dann so lange aufbleiben ,bis ich wieder den Druckknopf drücke. 
Nach einigen Fails hab ich die gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem Drücken musste das Signal sofort abgeschnitten werden,weil es zu lang ist und die Pistons dreimal geschaltet hatten.

Danach wird das Signal durch einen Zweiwegeschalter geleitet.
Die beiden Leitungen Münden am RS Nor-Latch,der das Signal Speichert ,bis es Resetet wird.

Gleichzeitig Wird der Zweiwege-Piston mit dem Stromführenden Ausgang des RS Nor-Latch verbunden.
Gepuffert wird das Signal durch drei Repeater die auf Max gestellt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der erste impuls durchgeleitet wird Resettet der Nor-Latch(Output 2 wird Aktiv),gleichzeitig bekommt der Piston 
vom Zweiwegeschalter keinen Strom mehr und er geht Zurück.
Beim nächsten Drücken des Inputschalters wird der Nor-Latch auf der Output 1 seite Resetet,der Zweiwege-Piston bekommt
wieder Strom und fährt wieder aus.
So kann man zwei verschiedene Outputs genau so lange Aktivieren wie man möchte mit nur einem Schalter.

Vlt. hat Bash ,oder irgenteinanderer eine Bessere Lösung??

Posten .


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Februar 2014)

Wie sehen die Augen aus, wie oft soll das Signal wiederholt werden?
Tot? Wohl eher kein normales MC mehr sondern gemoddetes


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. Februar 2014)

Ist ganz Normales Überlebens-Minecraft auf einem Öffentlichen Server.

Die Schaltung sollte bei jedem Knopfdruck Augenlied auf machen oder wieder zu .
Augenbewegung hab ich anders realisiert.
Dachte das es eine Nette Denksportaufgabe für dich ist .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. März 2014)

Hab überlegt das der Beitrag besser hierhin gehört und Poste ihn deshalb nochmal hier.



Hi all MC`ler

Ich wollte ein Sandtor nachbauen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kZPvSRNA5A

Ungefähr so.(ab 1:20 erklärt er das Grundprinzip)

Ich habe versucht das nachzubauen.
Das funktioniert aber nicht ^^.

Ist das Timing mit der Neuen version 1.7.5 anders geworden ??
Wo liegt der Fehler.


MFG


----------



## balroeg (19. März 2014)

Tag!

Ich brauch für eine Falle einen Redstonekreis, der sich, wenn das Signal nicht lang genug ist, immer wieder selbst unterbrechen kann. 
Es ist so, dass ich eine Parkour-Map entwerfe. Nun muss man an einer Stelle auf eine Druckplatte springen. Dort sollte man aber nicht stehen bleiben, sondern sofort weiterspringen. Falls man stehen bleibt, geht Dynamit darunter hoch, wenn man schnell genug ist, passiert gar nichts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Rest aussenrum gar nicht beachten, aber das ist bisher mein Grundgedanke, dass sich der Kreis mit  Kolben unterbricht. Da man nun aber durchaus mehrere Versuche brauchen kann, sollte es sich natürlich nur selbst unterbrechen, nicht selbst zerstören. Die Druckplatte ist die Platte, auf der man nicht lange stehen sollte.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. April 2014)

Hallo Werte Minecraftler und PCGH`ler
Im Moment Spiele ich wieder Exessiv MC auf dem Kadcon -Server( Portal - Kadcon.de - Ihr gestaltet die Stadt! ).
Dort haben mein Sohn und ich schon ein Respektables Grundstück erworben und Bebaut.
Ein Bahn die Rund um`s Grundstück geht haben wir gerade fertig gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun möchten wir wissen ob die Bahn auch in Abwesenheit benutzt wird.
Dazu eignet sich ein Counter.(Ich hatte am Anfang des Threads einen gebaut)
Kadcon neigt dazu ,je nach Spieleranzahl ,zu laggen.
Deswegen kann ich keinen Zähler mit Kolben bauen.
Ziel:Counter ohne Pistons bauen.
Habe im Kreativ mal ein Stück aufgebaut.

Neu ist seit 1.4  das Repeater auch als Sperre Arbeiten können. Redstone-Verstärker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings hält er das Signal das beim Absperren Anlag Dauerhaft.
Mal die Schaltung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten kommt das Signal rein.Wird auf einen Tick abgeschnitten.
Schaltet die Linke sperre frei so das beim nächsten Impuls das Signal zur zweiten Schaltung (Ziffer) gelangt.
Gleichzeitig werden die Beiden Latch gesetzt.Das heist das Aktive Redstonesignal wechselt auf die andere Seite.(Speicherzelle)

Somit Leuchtet die Fackel vor dem Rechten Absperr Repeater,da die Fackel ein gedrehtes Signal hat.Somit auch die Ziffer.

Wenn das Zweite Signal durchläuft Wird ein Signal beim Rechten Latch abgegriffen und zu den Rechten beiden Absperr Repeatern geleitet (Timing ist wichtig).Gleichzeitig muss das Signal kurzzeitig Positiv werden ,da beim absperren das Signal was anliegt bleibt.


Hoffe das das verständlich war^^.

Signal 1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Signal 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie das mit dem Reset und dem Ziffern übertrag gehen soll muss ich mir noch überlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte am liebsten eine Glaswalze benutzt,die Echt Platzsparend ist.
Aber bei den Lags wird das unmöglich sein.

@balroeg:leider ist mir nichts eingefallen,als was du schon überlegt hast.
MFG


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Mai 2014)

Zähler ohne Pistons #2

OK, da der Zähler in der version Bugte ,hab ich ihn überarbeitet.
Dabei ist ein RS-Latch weggefallen.
Bin jetzt auf dem Server die Dritte stelle am Bauen .(Das dauert so lange ^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Signal kommt vom Input rein ,wird auf einen Tick verkürzt(Schaltelement hab ich übernommen aus der Wiki)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der weg zur nächsten Ziffer ist gespert.Durch das Signal geht Schalter auf.
"
Das ganze wird bis zur 9 so weitergebaut.Hier findet der zehner übertrag Statt.Nach dem Schalter geht ein Signal zur 0,ein zweites zur 1 des Zehners."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gleichzeitig Wechselt der RS-Latch den Zustand.Das bewirkt ,das die Ziffer (lampe) Leuchtet.

Beim wechsel auf die nächste Ziffer muß die vorige gelöscht werden.
Ziffer Reset 2 zeigt wie das auf der Oberen Zahl Angeschlossen wird.
Ziffern Reset 1 wo es in der unteren Zahl abgegriffen wird.
Timing ist bei der Schaltung wichtig ,deswegen hab ich die Repeater einstellung beigeschrieben.
Der Kreis bei "auf 2 Triggern hält ganz genau ,da sich sonst das Signal nicht wieder Zurückstellt .
Der Repeater vor dem Zahlenausgang(Lampe) muss kurz Positiv befeuert werden damit er Positiv bleibt (ca. 1 Tick).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Ziffer 0 erfolgt ein Gesamtreset der Zahlenstelle.

(Oberstes Bild Reset)

Die Null Resete ich mit jedem Signal ,das heist eine Signallinie von erster Zahl zum Reset von Null.Sie muss ja nur einmal Leuchten und beim Nächsten Signal wieder gelöscht werden .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Währe schön wenn ich irgend jemanden hiermit Helfen konnte. 

Bei Fragen ...stellen 
MFG


----------

